# Copie de fichiers vers disque dur impossible



## nawakienne (3 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un mac book air et quand je branche mon disque dur, il m'est impossible de copier des fichiers dessus. on m'a dit que c'était parce qu'il était un lecture seule.
Mon copain a installer un logiciel pour que le disque dur soit en NTFS mais une fois cette opération faite, le mac ne reconnaît plus le disque dur, il n'apparait plus...
J'ai déinstaller le logiciel et mon disque dur réaparrait mais toujours impossible de copier des fichiers vers celui ci...
Quelqu'un aurait une solution pour moi please


----------



## nifex (3 Avril 2014)

Mac OSX ne peut pas écrire sur les DD en NTFS, c'est pour cela. Tu dois soit installer un logiciel qui va rendre cela possible (mais je ne me rappel plus de son nom, il faut chercher sur internet), soit si tu n'as aucune donnée sur ce DD le formater au format Mac. Et là tu pourras mettre des fichier dessus.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2014)

nifex a dit:


> (mais je ne me rappel plus de son nom, il faut chercher sur internet),


Le topic est épinglé en en-tête


----------



## chintes (8 Avril 2014)

.
Bonjour, je me permets de répondre, je suis nouveau , merci pour votre accueil.
J'ai le même problème avec mes dd externes que j'ai utilisé sous windows, je ne peux plus y écrire avec mon imac.
J'ai trouvé cette info sur le net
: : OS X facile : : Initialiser, formater et partitionner le disque dur
il explique que l'on peut utiliser des logiciels comme Drivegenius et Ipartition.
Si ce sont ces logiciels qu'il faut utiliser , où les trouve t on? 
Doit on effacer les données ( les enlever temporairement) pour réaliser ces opérations sur le dd externes? 
Si je dois faire un formatage complet , comment indiquer que je veux le formater au format MAC? 
Merci, j'espère que je suis clair.
Cdl


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,



chintes a dit:


> Merci, j'espère que je suis clair.



Soit tu veux garder tes dd formatés Win et écrire dessus avec ton Mac -> lis le topic que j'indique post#3
Soit tu veux des dd uniquement lisibles sur Mac : tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu fais partitionner, *1* partition, Option : schéma de table de partition GUID (Attention : ça va effacer toutes tes données), puis tu formattes en Mac OS étendu journalisé.


----------



## chintes (8 Avril 2014)

Merci pour votre réponse mais là je suis noyé sous les infos....
En fait mon imac est équipé de la version OS X 10.6.8
Je ne souhaite pas effacer mon dd externes ou le partitionner, j'aimerais l'utiliser aussi bien sur PC (bureau) et sur imac.

Merci de m'aider


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2014)

chintes a dit:


> Je ne souhaite pas effacer mon dd externes ou le partitionner, j'aimerais l'utiliser aussi bien sur PC (bureau) et sur imac.


Alors lis bien le topic que j'indique ci dessus relatif au partage des dd entre Mac et PC.


----------



## chintes (9 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai lu le topic et j'ai installe "sl-ntfs". Mais après je comprend pas comment ce logiciel fonctionne, je n'arrive pas a ouvrir sl ntfs , je l'ai trouve dans  "préférence système", le disque est coche en écriture mais après je vois pas différence , je ne réussi pas a écrire sur mon dd externe.
Je précise que je suis débutant sur imac, je n'ai jamais utilisé autre chose que des pc. 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2014)

J'ai l'impression qu'ici bcp de monde utilise sur son Mac _Paragon NTFS_ pour écrire sur un dd NTFS.
Est ce que c'est bien le format de ton dd ?


----------



## chintes (9 Avril 2014)

Oui c'est bien un format ntfs que j'ai.
Paragon ntfs, un logiciel a installer?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2014)

Oui, à acheter puis à installer : Paragon NTFS pour Mac® OS X - Presentation


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2014)

Oui *Paragon NTFS* tient bien la route.


----------

